
Rising high water blues - tintinnabula
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/rising-high-water-blues/
======
bdavisx
This story has the perfect way to ask someone to subscribe to their
newsletter. The signup form is inline with the story, so it doesn't popover
and annoy/distract the reader. although it should use an opt in instead of opt
out on the offers portion of the form.

Designers please take note.

